# Private message I just got



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

from Jakub something or other.

Registered on the 17th August (2 days ago :wall: )

He has asked me what products I use, How much money I earn, What did it cost me to set up because he wants to be a detailer full time and wants to learn from me WTF

I told him to learn himself and all that jazz and he has pm'd me back saying What products shall i buy and will £2000 be enough to get a van/insurance/PW/Water tank/insurance etc

He also wants me to tell him how to advertise :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just a sec.....


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I got this one:



Jakub555 said:


> Hello there
> I try as best as I can to explain
> My name is Jakub I live 8years in UK
> I am car valeting and car detailing maniac since 15 ( i'm 30 now )
> ...


And he just CAN'T wait any longer!!! :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Viper said:


> I got this one:
> 
> And he just CAN'T wait any longer!!! :lol:


Yup there he is bless him.

I'll tell him all the stuff I had to learn to get to where I am :wall: NOT.

Nice one mate lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

"Please come back to me asap as I cannot wait longer to get some advice from ' SUPERB forum and SUPERB people ' form world detailing forum"

:lol:

Classic


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm really regretting inviting him over this weekend now  - I've just cleaned the windows as well.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Showshine said:


> "Please come back to me asap as I cannot wait longer to get some advice from ' *SUPERB forum and SUPERB people* ' form world detailing forum"
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Classic


Well he did get that bit right at least :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Viper said:


> I'm really regretting inviting him over this weekend now  - I've just cleaned the windows as well.


haha

No doubt i'll get to the unit tomorrow and he'll be outside in his tent waiting for me (#stalkerwaitingtohappen)

I can't help but imagine he looks like Borat


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

> Ps... Also some money or different kind for your help for your self of course


I'm worried for you dude, wtf is he willing to do to you :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

LOL! What a right pair of gits we are Lee - he might be a REALLY REALLY nice chap?




Then on the other hand......


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Viper said:


> LOL! What a right pair of gits we are Lee - he might be a REALLY REALLY nice chap?
> 
> Then on the other hand......


True

I did answer him politely  

I said "Sorry mate but you will have to learn yourself like i did, now please stop messaging me"

Firm but fair me thinks :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I can't help but imagine he looks like Borat


One word.

MANKINI !!!!!!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

theres a chap on another forum asking all the same questions....funnily enough its the same amount of money....why do they think 2k will solve all their set issues and bring them a steady earner....

my advice...go look for a money tree with your 2k, you stand a better chance of a straight talking answer when asking where to get one from....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Reflectology said:


> theres a chap on another forum asking all the same questions....funnily enough its the same amount of money....why do they think 2k will solve all their set issues and bring them a steady earner....
> 
> my advice...go look for a money tree with your 2k, you stand a better chance of a straight talking answer when asking where to get one from....


Lol

2 days in and he's already asking how to set up a business :wall:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Had quite a few on various forums. R1KKI BFG on here was one then started slagging me off when I helped him out lots. Lesson learned and now told to bog off and blead some other shmuck.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

I once had a chap surname Waldon quiz me about six months back. Rather odd character with the same questions regarding expenditure. I had much the same reply as Scott!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Gleammachine said:


> One word.
> 
> MANKINI !!!!!!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Exactly what I was gonna say, he might try trading you a goat and his sister for your knowledge.....not a bad deal methinks:argie:

Lol


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I had this the other day.

_I was very much interested by your course on polishing by machine DA. Tell please at you is on sale of video of record, or you can remove the given course on a videocamera. I don't have possibility to arrive, but I am ready to pay to you for video which you will remove on course DA. Payment to you I will make in advance. How many will tell. I hope for your understanding. Thanks_

Now for a so called Canadian his English is pretty horrid.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I must be luck dont get these. but I have had people turn up with cakes and buns looking lessons lol!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Had a call yesterday from one of our European friends wanting a job. I told him I was not in need of help right now. He wanted to work for free to prove his worth and was almost begging then when I cut to the chase he slammed the phone down. Felt sorry for him to a degree but then the way he ended the call made me think otherwise.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello there
I am new to this forum so please be nice to me 
Is it any chance that we can meet and you can explain detailing etc ( valeting as well )
?
Im very very interested to learn all about detailing etc

Ps ... Tell me your price for 1day teaching me 

Cheers

I have replied, let's see what happens, personally unless viper can crosscheck his ip address I think this is closer to home.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

lol I got my PM this moning.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> lol I got my PM this moning.


:lol:

Welcome to the club


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

i think this is the same Guy.... he must really love DW...


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I havent had one yet, must be my dont give a sh177le attitude in my posts...


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Got it here also. But straight in the bin last week.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Reflectology said:


> I havent had one yet, must be my dont give a sh177le attitude in my posts...


I can't say I've noticed that in your posts?

But _if_ that is the case - and this goes for everyone btw. it's not specifically aimed at you Russ, you need to have a chat with me personally before you renew your subscription because I won't have people 'supporting' the forum with that approach - I'd just rather they didn't renew and left.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Viper said:


> I can't say I've noticed that in your posts?
> 
> But _if_ that is the case - and this goes for everyone btw. it's not specifically aimed at you Russ, you need to have a chat with me personally before you renew your subscription because I won't have people 'supporting' the forum with that approach - I'd just rather they didn't renew and left.


It was a figure of speech mate....


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Bloody thanks button on iPhones..grrrr


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Reflectology said:


> It was a figure of speech mate....


Right.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

DetailMe said:


> Bloody thanks button on iPhones..grrrr


:lol:

My HTC is a nightmare.

When i click reply, it jumps and thanks people and sometimes they deserve a No thanks :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well there's one back Lee, to balance it out a bit :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

So i deserved a no thanks....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I didn't realise he had his own thread!

He was at the last AB Training Day...

He's PM'd me about 40 times since...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

Welcome to the Jakub thread


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I just got this one from him

Hi my friend
How are you today ?

Just a qucik question ...
Could you tell me please 
if I can use da on microfibre pads ( start with cutting pads ) or da on foam pads ( start on finishing pads and finishing polish ) to do the front lights on my customer car,,,,
Also very confused with some people on this forum
But I know you the same like me ( hope so )

Ok
Say you got very dirty car to wash
first of all

1.apply tfr ,,leave it to dwell ,,not leave it to dry
2.pressure off
3. apply snow foam leave it to dwell 5-10min
4.pressure off
5.aplly sopme tar and glue remover 5-10min
6. pressure off
7. then become to wash

what is your process ?
I was thinking if I can apply first snow foam ?
I saw so many ways on forum 
just wanna ask you what do you think

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

you guys are all getting off light, i had 4 from him last week, need to dig them out.

worst part is, after him asking countless questions about dilution ratios, and me answering them, he ran off and started a thread on it anyway :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

like this:



Jakub555 said:


> Hi Mick
> How are you today ?
> Ready for the weekend ?
> I'm a bit confused cos some brand they Cannot explain nicely
> ...


wasnt wanting much was he


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

what an absolute douchebag! he hasn't got a clue! 

I get a lot now, last one was from a guy with 172 in his name


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

Lee - Bespoke

This is his reply to your NSX thread :-

What product do you used on the leather ?,,expensive ?
CAN be by PM 
Cheers
Really great result


You're next FPMSL


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think Lee is already one of his favourites!!

I have ignored 18 from him, I don't think he likes me anymore


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

I got 2 last week but after a really "polite" reply from me, he is ignoring me and I now after starting it feel left out


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

So glad my PMs are turned off!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am not the type to ever slag anyone of but he is becoming the Bain of my life on here his thirst for knowledge is astounding but I feel like saying shall I just run your business for you


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Time to tell him to fk off i think Lee


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

BespokeCarCare said:


> I am not the type to ever slag anyone of but he is becoming the Bain of my life on here his thirst for knowledge is astounding but I feel like saying shall I just run your business for you


I will send my Pm from him to you also Lee. Save him filling up my inbox.
Every time I sign in. It is as if a light goes on on his pc and the Pms start.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Damn. I was going to send you guys a PM to ask what Lake Country Pad I should use my Tar Remover with.... I found a great wheel wax to use on a windscreen but not sure how many coats to apply. What tyre dressing do you use to remove scratches from under the door handles? 

You have to try leather conditioner on your exhaust tips though. Makes them luvly and soft....

Guess I won't send any PM's...!!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Spirit Detailing said:


> Damn. I was going to send you guys a PM to ask what Lake Country Pad I should use my Tar Remover with.... I found a great wheel wax to use on a windscreen but not sure how many coats to apply. What tyre dressing do you use to remove scratches from under the door handles?
> 
> You have to try leather conditioner on your exhaust tips though. Makes them luvly and soft....
> 
> Guess I won't send any PM's...!!


Haha :thumb:



caledonia said:


> I will send my Pm from him to you also Lee. Save him filling up my inbox.
> Every time I sign in. It is as if a light goes on on his pc and the Pms start.


lol send away just logged back in and another two off him waiting there good job i am bald or might be pulling my hair out


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I am feeling left out know , i have not a PM from him :tumbleweed:

someone send me something stupid to make me laugh 

do i count myslef lucky or not ??

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I can send him your way Kelly if you want? I honestly dont mind mate :lol:

No thanks? What do you mean no thanks? :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Mick said:


> I can send him your way Kelly if you want? I honestly dont mind mate :lol:
> 
> No thanks? What do you mean no thanks? :lol: :thumb:


All ready got one , best thing is got through half of the first line before i caught on

here

"Hi great master

I want to clean my posh new Nissan Sunny. May i be using caustic TFR as a wax as I hear it is gret shine.

I want to wax my windows with Brasso and be clean like you master Sir.

On your reflection shot wet sand you posted, was TFR the LSP i hope so as i am wanting to start a detailing company. Please tell me how to start up this business and give me all the screts so i may compete

you thank sir

very thanks"

:lol:

guess who sent it


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh. Dear.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:wave:



:lol:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

kdskeltec said:


> All ready got one , best thing is got through half of the first line before i caught on
> 
> here
> 
> ...


oh Dear oh dear.

Brasso.... on windows :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't you lot use brasso on the windows then


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

He likes me again now...

Hi Russ
How are you ?
Nice job on few cars

Do you have to pay in studio or showroom to paste yours work with photo ?

You are professional ,yes ,so you paying or not ?

Even if you are not professional but people know that you doing detailing for business ,,but people cannot see any name of your company so even then do you have to pay something to paste your work with photos ?
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I havent had one yet....if i did get one though i think i would reply with "no speeko engrish" he may get the idea....


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello my friend
How are today ?
Hope you well


Just wanna ask you and let you know
Any dealer is rubbish ?

I done today my the more expensive car
Ferrari F430 brand new cost around Ł160.000+

no protection at all,,,also customer said that he paid for the life protection etc,,,,he was disappointed with the swirls etc,,,,,he was so shocked that more than 80% of people ,,valeters,,hand car washes they dont know how to wash car properly and they destroy the cars,,,,

Lee,,,please tell me which one the studio or the showroom is for me 

anyway ,,,who can use the studio and who the showroom ?
any chance to pay there monthly or you have to pay in advance for year?

Thank you very much in advance 


Hi again
Lee ,,what torch have you got ( how many )
which one can recommend ? Any idea where is the link about drill and how to make it to become torch ,,cannot find it ?

Is that truth that citrus wash as apc outside I can dilute 1:50 but to use on engine 1:50 be too strong ,,so then I have to use 1:100 ?
so 10ml of product and 1000ml ( 1l ) of water ?
cheers Lee 


Hi LEE
1question for tonight
I have tomorrow another customer to do the lights again but this time they are very bad
I know what to do
but is like my parents keep telling me is good to ask

Can I use
say dry 1000 sand paper ( maybe lower number ) , make few passaes,,then wet 2000 ,3000 and finaaly use for few passes compund 105 on cutting pad with light pressure and then use 205 on finishing pad ?

Is that correct >? 
Thank you very much in advance 

Hi there

Just done the lights and 


Lee ,,,please tell me if these sand papers have to be fine , medium or agresive ( anyway I done them perfect but )
just wanna know if there any better technique 
I noticed on the forum they did not say if they started on fine ,medium or aggressive 
most of them they started on 1000 and finished on 3000

I started today on 400 fine one dry then again the same but wet
then 800 fine wet, then 1200fine one wet( there was nothing in the shop so bought them )

then 105 with little pressure then 205 
result,,,
that was said customer

Is there anything what would you like recommend ?
Customer want's also to do his wife's car ( Going crazy with the lights now ) but i wanna know please how much can remove form lights of the dirt

there some light chips but somewhere is something like quite deep
how far are lights ?
can I remove all of swirls ,scrathces form the lights including all chips as well ?

thank you very much in advance

Hi my friend
How are you today ?

Just a qucik question ...
Could you tell me please 
if I can use da on microfibre pads ( start with cutting pads ) or da on foam pads ( start on finishing pads and finishing polish ) to do the front lights on my customer car,,,,
Also very confused with some people on this forum
But I know you the same like me ( hope so )

Ok
Say you got very dirty car to wash
first of all

1.apply tfr ,,leave it to dwell ,,not leave it to dry
2.pressure off
3. apply snow foam leave it to dwell 5-10min
4.pressure off
5.aplly sopme tar and glue remover 5-10min
6. pressure off
7. then become to wash

what is your process ?
I was thinking if I can apply first snow foam ?
I saw so many ways on forum 
just wanna ask you what do you think



Hi Lee
How are you today ?

Just a qucik question please ( quick one and easy one )


Please read this,about dilution 

THE HIGHER THE DILUTION RATE- THE STRONGER THE PRODUCT

say for example
1-10
say 1ml of product and 10ml of water

so 1-50 cannot be stronger cos there is 1ml of product and 50ml of water 

Please tell me if I wrong or maybe right ?

Thank you very much in advance 

Best Regards
Jakub 

Thank you very much in advance


FAB interior fabrics approx 10-1 FAB is for interior and a interior APC too
bad stains neat Os,,, I asked then so that means only 10-1,,if using higher number can be too strong ? he said YES then I asked again rread here please,,,I did ask you if I use higher number that can be too strong ,,,even you said yes ,,we just too tired,,,

look here

if using higher number not 10-1 which means say for example 10ml of water and 1ml of product

so if I use higher number say 50-1 this product will be not stronger only weaker cos then I have to use 50ml of water and only 1ml of product

so my question there should be if I using lower number that can be too strong ! ?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

plus around 15 i have already deleted


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ouch.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Hello my friend
> How are today ?
> Hope you well
> 
> ...


I got half of those as well. I told him to go to Wickes and buy some sand paper, sand the lights and all will be ok.

I also told him that if dilution is 10-1 then it's 10 parts product and 1 part water.

Am I cruel???!!!!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yesterday

Hello my friend ?
How are you today ?

Quick question please
What is the Permanon Supershine ,,,I know winter protection,,,but where can I but it and how to apply it?
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:speechles


Reflectology said:


> I havent had one yet....if i did get one though i think i would reply with "no speeko engrish" he may get the idea....


You'll get one, trust me


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello my friend
How are today ?
Hope you well
I have very simple questions but .....
So many people on this forum answered different 
So

bit confused
I know everybody got they prices etc etc
Pault Delton few 100+ just for the wash
fair play 
anyway
The questions is this
protection
enhancement
correction

what is different for you ?
first one ok,,,no machine polish at all but second and third ?
cos you can have single stage correction detail ( for 2days , I saw on the forum like new car ,,only fine swirls and 2 days for single correction ?)
so what about for full correection

say new car in very good condition ,, I mean fine swirls etc so can I offer for my customer full paint correction or single paint correction or 2 stage correction

I know you can remove in single correction full of swirls,,ok,,,,when can I say for 1 day when for 2 days
1day correction on average say ł200+
so 2days ł400 ?
and this is only single correction 
so what about full correction,,what 2-3-4days
?
Talking about new cars of course with fine swirls

Please answer as best as you can


All the best
Thank you very much in advance


Oh my god he is following me round, He keeps texting me and ringing me as well.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

I just got one.

Feel much better now.......:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Premtek Auto Detail said:


> I just got one.
> 
> Feel much better now.......:thumb:


i got one as well. was yours about single stage correction in a day? I've asked him to refer questions to the forum as that's what it's used for.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Premtek Auto Detail said:


> I just got one.
> 
> Feel much better now.......:thumb:


i got one as well. was yours about single stage correction in a day? I've asked him to refer questions to the forum as that's what it's used for.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Premtek Auto Detail said:


> I just got one.
> 
> Feel much better now.......:thumb:


i got one as well. was yours about single stage correction in a day? I've asked him to refer questions to the forum as that's what it's used for.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've had that one too!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

Brilliant

This will be hidden thread of the year


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This is what I got:

,,,...,,,,.,.,.'-)
Hello my friend
How are today ?
Hope you well
I have very simple questions but .....
So many people on this forum answered different 
So
The questions is this
protection
enhancement
correction

what is different for you ?
first one ok,,,no machine polish at all but second and third ?
cos you can have single stage correction detail ( for 2days ,,I saw on the forum new car with only fine swirls ,correction for 2 days ?)
so what about 2stage correction ,,what then 
so what about for full correection

say new car in very good condition ,, I mean fine swirls etc so can I offer for my customer full paint correction or single paint correction or maybe 2 stage correction 

I know you can remove in single correction full of swirls,,ok,,,,when can I say for 1 day when for 2 days
1day correction on average say ł200+
so 2days ł400 ?
and this is only single correction 
so what about full correction,,what 2-3-4days
?
Talking about new cars of course with fine swirls

Please answer as best as you can


Thank you very much in advance


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

oh he's gonna get a lovely pm in a minute.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Russ (Reflectology Russ that is )

Has he pm'd you yet?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

no but thinking back to when he registered i think i told him to do one if he wanted anyone to set his business up and run it for him....think that may have kept him at bay....


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Deano said:


> i got one as well. was yours about single stage correction in a day? I've asked him to refer questions to the forum as that's what it's used for.


This is the one i got..............

,,,...,,,,.,.,.'-)
Hello my friend
How are today ?
Hope you well
I have very simple questions but .....
So many people on this forum answered different 
So
The questions is this
protection
enhancement
correction

what is different for you ?
first one ok,,,no machine polish at all but second and third ?
cos you can have single stage correction detail ( for 2days for new car,,I saw on the forum 2days correction for new car with fine swirls)
so what about for full correection

say new car in very good condition ,, I mean fine swirls etc so can I offer for my customer full paint correction or single paint correction

I know you can remove in single correction full of swirls,,ok,,,,when can I say for 1 day when for 2 days
1day correction on average say ł200+
so 2days ł400 ?
and this is only single correction 
so what about full correction,,what 2-3-4days
?
Talking about new cars of course with fine swirls

Please answer as best as you can

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

The reply i sent this morning...............




Tell you what...


How about you pay all my transport and Hotel costs and i will come over and set your business up for you.

You can pay me a small fee (say £10000) and i will show you how to Machine Polish and one or two other things so that you will be able to answer questions from other people and maybe charge them also.

Once set up and running i will only take a small fee per month (say 60%) and everyone's happy.

I shall require a 5 star hotel plus expenses of £1000 per day ( Are there any strip joints round your way)
and can only work from 11am till 1pm.

Hope these conditions meet with your approval. I am after all the very best detailer in the whole world, Perhaps even the whole universe. well maybe 2nd best as my wife is wicked at doing seats.


Cheers.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i've had a word and told him to stop spamming the pm system. if you get anymore guys will you hit the report button on the message.:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Deano said:


> i've had a word and told him to stop spamming the pm system. if you get anymore guys will you hit the report button on the message.:thumb:


Wish I could report all the text messages and calls I get from him. Anyone want to swap mobile numbers??


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

He's fell out with me after the PM I sent back.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

He's just commented on Russ's post.

I gave him a little thanks :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's not our friend Jakub, but I just got this from someone who lives about 2 minutes away from me....



Wondered if you'd be up for giving me a bit of advice... looking to try and do what you are currently doing mate, going from a hobbyist to part time detailer with the potential to progress with any luck from there.

Really would appreciate any advice you could give me, noticed at the moment your working most weekends and wondered how you have managed to get the regular customers in / keep yourself busy ?

I've pretty much been doing friends and family jobs up to now but really looking to try and break out to the masses during the next 12 months hopefully. A unit would be awesome, my brother lives over Tamworth so we're thinking about that side of the midlands as a base, will be doing it with him probably.

Its a big step though so want to make sure i have the confidence to do it.



What do you say to that????


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Good god, another one :wall:

Tell him to go away


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've had about 4-5 local 'valeters' ask me to 'teach them' with offers ranging from "they will teach me how to clean properly(?)" to £50.

Hmmm. Yep, I've spent 5.5 years on here and countless days on driveways for peanuts to give it all away to you for £50. Then you tell them how much the gear costs and they look shocked. I know I don't have the background of a lot on here, but at least I've done a fair few cars over 3-4 years. Some of these people really have no idea.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah tell em to set up in Tamworth then i,ll get more work on correction when it all goes wrong.

10 mins away from me....:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

RussZS said:


> but at least I've done a fair few cars over 3-4 years.


I am glad you wrote that. ;lol: I was beginning to think you had one hell of a lot of M8s :lol: Only joke Russ and you know its all tongue and cheek. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Most have been mates cars Gordon, honestly! Or mates of mates. I've never once 'advertised' as such, and I still don't have a website (laziness lol)

Is your new venture live now...?  I'm excited and I don't know why lol!

Trev will be home soon and I'll find out what the feck he is playing at, I'm so sorry, reflects badly upon me!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I only jest m8. You know better. :lol:
Just not going out to the pub with all your m8s. Stuff buying a round for that lot. :lol:

No still working hard on it m8. Getting dragged in all directions presently. Will have to get moving though as there is a dead line. Just need to free up the funds now, which is no small task. Believe me.
Trev is his own man m8 and it never entered my head.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Best of luck with it all Gordon, sounds like its been hard work!

If its raining down here on Sat, I'll pop up to Mark's anyway as I need my Kranzle servicing, so see you then hopefully.

Russ.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I just got one off him. Asking about a sungun though..


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Feeling a bit left out now....I might send him one....


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Just got another about detailing his Porsche. Not sure if to ignore or not..

Russ, why not send him one ..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I replied to his last one :-

" I don't know much about detailing but Russ at Reflectology is always keen to help" :lol:


Thought he'd have sent one by now


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Concours CC said:


> I replied to his last one :-
> 
> " I don't know much about detailing but Russ at Reflectology is always keen to help" :lol:
> 
> Thought he'd have sent one by now


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

LOL I just got mine.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Just sold this guy a few wash pads. He replied asking how much to enhance a 458, as he is doing one tomorrow and wants to know what to charge..

1 milliiioooon dollaaaaaaaaaars ..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

Ill be sad when we dont get one 

I hate my iphone - I cant type on the ******* thing plus ****ty signal grr
r


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Reply to Russ's winter protection

"Woow
I like this car and I like your job Russ
Really very good result there mate"


PM INCOMING :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

PM... friend request on here and HE'S FOUND ME ON FACEBOOK.... 

He's okay tbh, have you guys seen the size of him??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

He's my best friend now...

- Tried to nick 3 customers from me via Facebook
- Continuously spams my Facebook Page - so I banned him
- Tried to barter (badly) over a sample pot of Crystal Rock so I ignored him. I've since had multiple PM's 6 missed call and 3 Voicemails

What a legend.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

reports on him being looked into as we speak Russ, ive had a PM or two today from unhappy members too :devil:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

He's hassling Miglior too explaining himself for some unknown reason?

I give up. He best stop phoning me though or I'll set Milly on him lol!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

he's put his name down for the KDS meet too - best warn Kelly :lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> he's put his name down for the KDS meet too - best warn Kelly :lol:


What ????

change the rules not EVERYONE is welcome 

kelly


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

He'll be 'quiet' for a while on here at least


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> What ????
> 
> change the rules not EVERYONE is welcome
> 
> kelly


lol, can take his name off the list if you want me to Kelly?..


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> He's hassling Miglior too explaining himself for some unknown reason?
> 
> I give up. He best stop phoning me though or I'll set Milly on him lol!


[email protected] off Russ you love him, i saw you having a little man hug togther at AutoSports :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:
bit of a DW 'bromance' going there - or was


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> PM... friend request on here and HE'S FOUND ME ON FACEBOOK....
> 
> *He's okay tbh,* have you guys seen the size of him??





MidlandsCarCare said:


> He's my best friend now...
> 
> - Tried to nick 3 customers from me via Facebook
> - Continuously spams my Facebook Page - *so I banned him*
> ...


What a difference 11 days makes mate eh? :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

He's a bit full on but to be honest i think he's alright, he's just a bit over enthusiastic, if you just tell him your busy and don't have time to help him out, sorry (i said the sorry cos to be fair he's a fair ol size and would probably [email protected] your day right up if you give him the hump) but i gave him a bit of advise after he came to our training day, he PMed and emailed me a few times and i just said that and hes been fine. 

He does seem to have a thing for Russ though :tumbleweed:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What can I say? He's got good taste!!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> What can I say? He's got good taste!!


Now you come to mention it you and him where awful close on the polishing class also. MMMM got me wondering.

If you ever disappear Russ I will know he has got you as his man ***** :lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

He is now asking me on Facebook why he cannot log in......................I said a server update.

Is he banned or something?? He said he is waiting for a very important PM from Russ!!!!!

Russ your man is waiting a PM from you and some man hugging!!!!

I think I need to ban him on Facebook as well.

Here is his message.

jusout wanna say only between me and
becareful for Russ
he destroyed my name on DW and faceboiok
fu...wa...er
he said I was stealing his custoemers
whe the fiu.....
also he was so pissed off cos I have tried nice with nice manners droop a little bit price for his wax
also I PM him something and he said it in the thread
I thougt PM is private
and then he did the same on facebook
please keep this for you
i reckon you and gordon are normal
tbh
nobody else
tbh
nobody else
and ***.....people
and their thumbs
anything you will say
thanks thanks
WTF!!!!!Gordon normal well that is taking it to extremes!!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what was he smoking when he (tried) to type that load of c**p?! :lol:
if he PM'd Russ about something he is / was selling (wax iirc?..) then thats another rule broken :wall:
hope he turns up at the KDS meet, will be so funny! :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol yep it's all my doing!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Lol yep it's all my doing!!


Lovers tif :tumbleweed::lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> He is now asking me on Facebook why he cannot log in......................I said a server update.
> 
> Is he banned or something?? He said he is waiting for a very important PM from Russ!!!!!
> 
> ...


If all thats true, just goes to show this section is a leaky as ever
Its why I dont post much anymore.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Envy Valeting said:


> If all thats true, just goes to show this section is a leaky as ever
> Its why I dont post much anymore.


What makes you say that buddy?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

russ said he was stealing his customers on FB mate so dont think its come from here.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd be most concerned about "F*ck people and their thumbs" bit.... 

Here ya go mate...:thumb:


:lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm getting people trying to hijack customers of mine :lol:

Thing is they don't realise im mates with one of the customers. Also tried saying Ceramishield wasn't as good as something else. Hmmm, maybe try the thing before you slag it off.

Still, I'll be seeing this chap at KDS so i'll speak to him there face to face. Not from the comfort of a pc screen.

@Kev/Kelly - I won't start a row btw :devil: I promise !!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I have reason to believe he's running a scam too - nothing concrete enough to prove it but it's very dodgy. 

Mods: PM me if you need details, I'd rather not put it public.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh dear

He does sound a bit dodgy - He's worse than serious. Oh no sorry, is anyone THAT bad?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I genuinely don't believe he realises what he's doing when it comes to trying to nick customers, it must be a cultural difference as he openly asked me if he could 'have' one of them (White Edition 30). 

The others some of you may have seen. I had a couple of people post on my MCC wall asking about polishing and he replied asking how much they wanted to spend. 

I've spent many hours helping this guy out over Facebook chat and he even used one of my 50/50 pictures for his leaflet/newspaper ad.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have had little to do with this chap but he has bought a few things off me from the classifieds.......

While I am sure he means well he befriended 'dooka' on FB and posts on their regularly, he asked to be my friend on FB and I ignored it. Seen him posting and replying a lot on your profiles Russ and this just seems like one of those guys you need to steer clear of........

Hind-sight is a great thing and I know plenty of Pro's in this back section help each other out and forum member's as well, I just sometimes think that it's better to worry about your own schedule than entertain helping such character's out as it will only cause hassle in the long run.

How many of those in this back room section have learnt and built up what they have off their own backs, plenty I am sure, some people just want it easy and I don't agree with that..........


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes you're right Baker and it's yet another lesson learnt on my part. 

On the way to Auto Finesse in December I spent a good 3-4 hours answering all of his, some quite scary, questions then he repaid me that same night by trying to nab the white Golf. 

I just hope he leaves me alone now. He clearly won't take this lightly given how besotted he seems to!!! :-/


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yes you're right Baker and it's yet another lesson learnt on my part.
> 
> On the way to Auto Finesse in December I spent a good 3-4 hours answering all of his, some quite scary, questions then he repaid me that same night by trying to nab the white Golf.
> 
> I just hope he leaves me alone now. He clearly won't take this lightly given how besotted he seems to!!! :-/


I am sure over time he will find someonelse to ask questions too and it's evident he is friends with a few people in this back room area, so as stated earlier I hope that all these comment's don't get back to him as that's just not cricket........

I'd just concentrate on what your doing Russ, don't worry about him and he will get bored eventually, I mean it's not like he is going to be 'serious' competition for you........


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

I didnt get no pm 

.

Facebook is scary though! Get one or two a month trying to ask how to setup.

Good luck guys


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

He did ask me to not mention his message so i hope it stays within here. I would not like to meet him down a dark alley, he is friggin massive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

it will Steve


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> He did ask me to not mention his message so i hope it stays within here. I would not like to meet him down a dark alley, he is friggin massive.


right whats his phone number i need a chat with him :lol:

"this mirror guy said you are a gay ****er and know nothing about detailiing , and you take it up the ****"

:devil: :lol: :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

flip me you goys get some real live ones. lol thankfully never get that now had a few prople coming over to see how its done one very kindly brought a chocolate gateau whis was pretty delisious. Forgot to mention before we ate it on him that teh correction was done and all we were doing was applying LSP and hoovering her out lol!! he never came back which was a pity.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> flip me you goys get some real live ones. lol thankfully never get that now had a few prople coming over to see how its done one very kindly brought a chocolate gateau whis was pretty delisious. Forgot to mention before *we ate it on him *that teh correction was done and all we were doing was applying LSP and hoovering her out lol!! he never came back which was a pity.


WHAT?? :doublesho

Dirty boy


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

mick don't be jealous!! made a nice change from being having to take it from customers lol!!! ohhh errrr mrs..

Posching customers is all par for the course. Had a bit of trouble a while back but the way I look at it is if they are not 100% happy to come to only you then I tend not to fight for their custom.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Still surprised this is still going. Its not quite the lad's fault if he's a bit intellectually backwards. You are you own worst enemy if you reply. Once you reply its a downward spiral as has been noticed now.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Concours Car Care said:


> I'm getting people trying to hijack customers of mine :lol:
> 
> Thing is they don't realise im mates with one of the customers. Also tried saying Ceramishield wasn't as good as something else. Hmmm, maybe try the thing before you slag it off.
> 
> ...


better not, you'll be answering to me otherwise :lol:

runs off ****ing quickly the other way  :lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Mick said:


> What makes you say that buddy?


The post Russ put up I quoted but if its what Dean says below then ignore me:thumb:



Deano said:


> russ said he was stealing his customers on FB mate so dont think its come from here.


OK cheers Dean


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Envy Valeting said:


> The post Russ put up I quoted but if its what Dean says below then ignore me:thumb:
> 
> OK cheers Dean


Aye, it was a reference to FB buddy :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> WTF!!!!!Gordon normal well that is taking it to extremes!!!!


I totally agree. Never been known to be normal :wall:
I got a request on FB also. Needless to say its still pending 

Far to much man love for one guy although he is harmless... I think.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Think I will have to unfriend him on fb. 7 messages tonight about why he cant log into DW. I take it he must have been banned. Just hope he does not find my Twitter account


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can you not block that steve? like on facebook, so only friends can see your profile....


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> can you not block that steve? like on facebook, so only friends can see your profile....


Hi kev
I have just deleted him from facebook.
Think he means well but a bit over the top.
Cheers mate.
Steve.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah, i can understand the language barrier but his agressive posting on here alot of the time and stealing (or trying to steal) business off people via facebook is just damn right out of order 
not to mention the 139,987 (slight, but not massive exageration lol) PM's he sent within days of joining DW..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Well I tried to go some way towards 'clearing the air' with him yesterday to only find out that he has since contacted one of my customers again telling them that he's bought some new waxes now (load of Zymol stuff) and that he's getting a unit soon and again suggested he book with him instead, despite knowing that this guy has booked with me and paid a deposit.

He's telling everyone he can that I've "ruined" his name and that "I got him banned" from DW. He's also blocked me from Facebook and tried adding my Girlfriend??

Despite his size and worrying amount of martial arts experience, I'm sure he's harmless... I hope :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Btw Mods he did say something about expecting an important PM or two relating to purchases made in the Classified Section valuing £200. He said he needs access to his Inbox...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Russ. I believe he's been banned for various reasons including his somewhat aggressive posts on here at times.
can't get my head round the load of rubbish he's spouting about you ruining his rep or whatever though. if anything, thats deserved for trying to nick business


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Post up his facebook link please so I can avoid him.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Do you not need a rep before it can be ruined. Not any of you guys, the guy you are all talking about. 

He is on my Facebook. No bother though. He just likes everything I do..


Sent from dooka's iPhone using Tapatalk & sausage fingers..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Btw Mods he did say something about expecting an important PM or two relating to purchases made in the Classified Section valuing £200. He said he needs access to his Inbox...


not sure if its the case for him but a copy of a pm i get comes up on my hotmail inbox - can't reply to it from there obviously but they can be read...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

It's Russ and Kelly's fault. They told him and now he is coming to see me.

Think I will leave town for a few days!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You might enjoy it!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Someone has leaked part of this thread it appears as one of my customers has been asked why they told me about being approached.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Not surprised.

Was it via facebook?

And did you ask your customer who said it to him?

And shows this section still leaks.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Someone has leaked part of this thread it appears as one of my customers has been asked why they told me about being approached.


If that's the case it saddens me.

Detailing has become a very nasty, back stabbing profession and there's some very unscrupulous people in here. If I had my way this section would be closed by now as people can't be trusted!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> If that's the case it saddens me.
> 
> Detailing has become a very nasty, back stabbing profession and there's some very unscrupulous people in here. If I had my way this section would be closed by now as people can't be trusted!


I cant echo your comments enough Brazo.

From what I am reading I guess a private section for Business users just cant stay private and person or persons feel its right that the contents of this section should be shared in public despite being in here.

If this is the case as you say that privilege will have to be closed down. Its a shame really that some people have to ruin it for everyone.

Both saddened and annoyed today.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I call for said person(s) to be banned thats the only way people are going to take this seriously.

Robbie


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe named and banned from the business section?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

when we find out who it is, they will be banned and stripped of their supporter status.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Deano said:


> when we find out who it is, they will be banned and stripped of their supporter status.


glad it aint me then:thumb:
Good luck to the culprit in hiding:wave:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I didnt even get a PM regarding this so I know it aint me.....Phew....I cant get blamed for this....

To the stocks with the blighter.....


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Brazo said:


> If that's the case it saddens me.
> 
> Detailing has become a very nasty, back stabbing profession and there's some very unscrupulous people in here. If I had my way this section would be closed by now as people can't be trusted!


Agreed, i cant believe the amount of back stabbing that goes on in this game,i dont understand why people cant just concentrate on there own work.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> I call for said person(s) to be banned thats the only way people are going to take this seriously.
> 
> Robbie





Beau Technique said:


> Maybe named and banned from the business section?


If you could let the admin team know who is taking the threads out of here and letting others know I know the admin team will be happy to remove them.

I feel sorry for you guys as its your section getting suspended due to one of your colleagues in the industry who cant control themselves! 

I am sure we will be able to resolve it so everyone is happy though :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Defined Reflections said:


> Agreed, i cant believe the amount of back stabbing that goes on in this game,i dont understand why people cant just concentrate on there own work.


I have said this all along for the last 8 years! If people focused there efforts on there OWN businesses rather than worrying about and slagging off others they would find they would be a whole lot more successful 

I have seen it time and time again over the last few years and have on a number of occasions been on the receiving end of such people which is sad as I thought that some of these people where my friends which just goes to show what you know!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, I cant believe some of the lows people stoop too. I'm very fortunate to have steered clear of this Jakub guy but disappointed to learn someone has leaked info and actively used it to I'll effect. 

Even if we do find out what's gone on, it's sort of damaged the trust which has always been very gentlemanly in here. Shame on all counts


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I have said this all along for the last 8 years! *If people focused there efforts on there OWN businesses rather than worrying about and slagging off others they would find they would be a whole lot more successful *
> 
> I have seen it time and time again over the last few years and have on a number of occasions been on the receiving end of such people which is sad as I thought that some of these people where my friends which just goes to show what you know!


I have to totally agree with you mate but one in particular that slagged me off is quite successful....regarding the friends things Jonny it is sad to have thought that and is a little unnerving to hear that they could have done that....but as you know there are no mates rates in business as they say and the saying with friends like that who needs enemies.....


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I do have to agree it has all gotten pretty nasty out there over the last while ther eare several very unscrupulous people out there as well as some manufacturers and resellers. Agreed if they concentrated their efforts on their OWN business then they might get somewhere. hope this gets sorted and the people are outed. bet tehry are reading this and wondering how long will it be before they are found out! Why dont they man up and confess to the fact it was them might give them some credability.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It goes on all the time

I used to let it get to me but i cant be arsed anymore. If people want to backstab and be little *****es behind a screen then fair enough.
I thought men were men but i guess i was wrong.

It's all BS and politics with some people and whoever it was should be banned and lose all site priveleges.

Be sad to lose this section due to a whistleblowing scab


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

I think we should all just move on. 

This is all BS.... Its naive to think that information and comments put in here wouldn't get leaked out. I mean, its only a detailers business section at the end of the day. We aren't Doctors or Lawyers discussing somebody's intimate secrets. 

So perhaps we should focus more on the actual purpose of the section - ie, Professional cooperation and mutual exchange of information in order to develop the Detailing industry and ethos. 

I'm as guilty of the next for throwing in levity, but I tried to get a few professional discussions going and very few people respond. It seems like people are afraid they might get judged for what they do professionally. There are only 7 threads active in the past 4 weeks in the Techniques & Tools section and 5 threads active in the past 3 months in the Business issues section. I tried to get a few conversations going, but gave up really. 

There are other forums that are far more active for this sort of information, but since DW is supposed to be one of the most prominent detailing forums, the supporting members should do more than just post photos in the studio section. I know they don't HAVE to, but its very self-serving and fuqk every one else in the industry. How many supporters are there and how many ever venture into this section? I only see the same contributors all the time. 

Seriously, if we commit to talking business here there is no need to shut it down. I would suggest making the section open to the public to read but not to post in (if technically possible) and that way people will be forced to watch what they post. 

Otherwise, I totally endorse Vipers decision to just shut it down for good. Not because of leaks but because it isn't being used to its proper potential. And that's just a waste of what could be a hugely important resource.


----------

